# Keeping fish fresh



## roller (Jun 18, 2009)

How do you guys do it in the hot Aussie sun?


----------



## yankatthebay (Dec 14, 2007)

I wrap it in a wet towel and keep wetting it often while I am out on the kayak. Also I gut it right away while out on the water.


----------



## vertigrator (Jul 25, 2006)

We don't get it that hot down here in Tassie. For a feed of flatties I keep them in a plastic tub covered over with water. For trout I usually do the wet towel trick.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Fish in a wet hessian bag is till a good option for me, and on the swing remains constantly wet through the scuppers in the rear well.


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

I gut & gill fish on capture,then keep in an insulated fish bag with gel ice sheets. Fish comes out like it's been in the fridge.


----------



## jp1 (Jan 23, 2010)

I've been putting mine in a shopping "cooler" bag with a couple of ice packs. Haven't been too happy with the results, so looking for a better plan. Reckon I might try gutting them straight after catch to see whether that helps. Would love to keep them in a fish keeper net but get a bit worried about sharks. Do you need to gut flathead if you're keeping them?


----------



## Rose (Jan 30, 2006)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jp1 (Jan 23, 2010)

Would a dry bag with ice blocks in the front hatch be any good?


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Saltwater and ice slurry

Basically what Rose said but ice dumped into sea water (hey its right there ...)

Nick


----------



## Nasman (Oct 17, 2009)

I found the perfect size esky at a garage sale. Put a hole in the side with a tube at a nice level for bream or flattys. I drop some water in it every now and then and the overflow runs out the tube over the side of the kayak and back into the bay. No mess or fuss. When I want to use ice, I still can. I put some salt and water in a milk container and it stays frozen for longer. My version of a live bait tank without batteries or expense.


----------



## roller (Jun 18, 2009)

Thanks guys

Long before ice machines, fisherman would constantly wet the fish with sea water, this keeps the bacteria that turns fish off at bay, this method is still used in some third world countrys


----------



## Broseph (Dec 1, 2009)

Just let them go and then catch them again when your ready to leave


----------



## YakFishnLegend (Mar 13, 2010)

Grap a couple of Black and gold neopolitan ice cream containyers and freeze em up. Pop that in the hard drive fella, itll see you true


----------



## jp1 (Jan 23, 2010)

Today I tried using a foam box with lid from the fruit and veg store. Put a bucket of seawater in it. Caught a bream which stayed inthe box for the next couple of hours. changed the water once. When I got back, I only had the one fish, so let him swim away - he seemed in good condition. I think this may be my new storage method. The box sits across the yak over my feet, so it gives me something to put things on up front, too.


----------



## jokinna (Mar 2, 2010)

got any pics of that jp


----------



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

Wet towel and keep wetting them, after gutting them. If gutting in the kayak, make sure your Shark Shield is turned on...or you keep paddling around..fast!
Cheers


----------



## jp1 (Jan 23, 2010)

Here ya go Jokinna. It's not pretty but seems to be effective - and cost me nothing. I've put a couple of holes in the sides, up high, for any overflow. It doesn't show the bit of bungee that goes over the top to keep it in place. The bungee running around it is just so I can stick stuff in there that I might need - such as my $6 bait (landing) net. I love being a cheapskate ....


----------



## Muzakeral (Sep 19, 2008)

I use and old surfboard cover with ice in it....just a cromet (small surfer) for an old one..!


----------



## jokinna (Mar 2, 2010)

Muzakeral said:


> I use and old surfboard cover with ice in it....just a cromet (small surfer) for an old one..!


how long does your ice stay ice in that


----------

